

Digital Ocean: $10/$65 USD coupon codes (for new customers) - levick

Get a Linux SSD powered VPS right now with this new (and exciting) promo DigitalOcean it&#x27;s offering.<p>Steps:<p>1. Go to: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.digitalocean.com&#x2F;?refcode=454a567a70f6 and create a new account<p>2. Click Billing<p>3. When asked for it, use the code : CHEFCONF ($65) - SSDMAY10 ($10)<p>4. Pay $5 with Paypal and&#x2F;or a Credit Card (to verify your account)<p>5. Create a new &quot;Droplet&quot; (starting at $5&#x2F;month)<p>6. Get up to 13 months of a $5 VPS with the following characteristics:<p>512MB &#x2F; 1 CPU
20GB SSD DISK
1TB TRANSFER<p>Disclaimer: The DigitalOcean URL up there is my referral link which you can use to help me out a little.<p>Enjoy!
======
nodata
Incorrect Promo Code! Code has expired

~~~
levick
Just tried it out a few hours ago and it was working, can other readers please
confirm the above comment? Promo is suppoused to work until May 31, 2014 as
far as I know...

Thanks.

------
trevorstarick
Code doesn't work. It looks like your trying to get people to register with
your referral code.

~~~
levick
Yep, that's on the "Disclaimer" part.

